# JAPANESE



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

for little project i,m thinking of in the new year.Can any one give me the correct spelling of SKYLINE GTR and NISMO in japanese thanks.NISMOMAN


----------



## slaphead (Sep 11, 2005)

Try putting the words into http://babelfish.altavista.com/:smokin:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

cant load up that pege,any one got any more ideas NISMOMAN


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

it works, you gotta load the page without the :smoking: smiley. It automatically adds it to the address.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Skyline = スカイライン 

NISMO = ニスモ


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> Skyline = スカイライン
> 
> NISMO = ニスモ



Interesting....
Please explain the individual letters in the translation.
What is SKY and what is LINE? And those horisontal lines in Nismo, how to pronounce?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> Skyline = スカイライン
> 
> NISMO = ニスモ





trondhla said:


> Interesting....
> Please explain the individual letters in the translation.
> What is SKY and what is LINE? And those horisontal lines in Nismo, how to pronounce?



Sky = スカイ 
Line = ライン

ニ = NI
ス = SU
モ = MO


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

trondhla said:


> Interesting....
> Please explain the individual letters in the translation.
> What is SKY and what is LINE? And those horisontal lines in Nismo, how to pronounce?


It is still pronounced Skyline. The Japanese have a special character set called katakana, that is used for spelling foreign names and words. A lot of modern words are also taken direct from the english and written using the katakana characters. Skyline is written Su Ka I Ra I n, which is read as skyline.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

And a large person wearing just a thong is called a .......

ス = SU
モ = MO


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks for the help guys ,dont know wot to make of the web page.type in some words and it does,nt translate them thay just come back in english.does japenese have a alpherbet ,if so does any one know it,and can it be used like ares to make up words .or does,nt it work like that. THE QUESTION IS NOT AS DAFT AS IT SOUNDS thanks NISMOMAN


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The Japanese have an alphabet with 47? characters in it to represent the basic sounds, each one made of two letters except the first 5 vowels and the last one which is like a silent 'n'. Thus: a i u e o, ka ki ku ke ko, sa shi su se so, ta tshi tsu te to, na ni nu ne no, ha hi fu he ho, ma mi mu me mo, ya yu yo, ra ri ru re ro, wa wu wo, +n. Some of the 'missing' sounds have died out thru non-use over the centuries. 

Each of these sounds can be written in one of two ways, either the Hira-gana script, or the Kata-kana script (mostly for foreign borrowed words) giving 94 letters. Plus you can add a little mark to some of the letters to change them slightly, thus add " to かka and it reads がga. Add " to はha and it reads ばba. Add a little high circle as for degrees C or F to はha and it reads ぱpa.

That's what nursery school students learn. 

Then when you enter primary school you start to learn the Chinese characters, and by the time you leave high school you will have learnt about 3,000 of the tens of thousands available.

So, to summarize, you can write the English word for love 'ai' in Hiragana あい or in Kata-kana アイ　or in the grown-up Chinese character 愛. It works a bit like a picture. A good example in English is I







New York, written with a red heart instead of 'love' or 'luv', and yet we all read it as 'love' without thinking. A pictogram?

In the case of cars, however, the Japanese choose to give them English or Western-sounding and Western-looking names, originally to increase their desirability, (foreign luxury?), so to write 'Skyline' in Japanese kind of defeats the purpose and would look strange to them.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

*TRUST*

now that is a seriously educated answer thanks very much.would it be posible for you to spell my name out for me in japanese,if it translates =SHAUN LAWLESS thanks again for a amazing reply.
cheers NISMOMAN


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

First of all, in part-payment, please write my name in English for me... not TRUST, but  

To get your name in 'Chinese' Japanese (Kan-ji) characters you would need to consult an expert in writing to find some complimentary and pleasing way of expressing your name, with the pronunciation as close as possible. An educated Japanese person would be your best bet. Some of us spend years trying to find a good combination.

Remember your name would be Lawless Shaun in Japanese, as our first name is their 'bottom' name. You are lucky in that the vowels will work OK. The final 'n' sounds close to our 'm' as it is sounded in the back of the throat and they often do it with their lips closing. It will end up sounding a bit like 'Law-lessu Shaw-nm, with the Ls sounding not so much R as somewhere beween an L and a D. To use the Kata-kana form (for foreign words) your name would look like this: ローレス　ショーン This is how most of us Westerners out here go around writing our names. More adventurous ones will have their name in Kanji. Mine looks like this in Kanji 陀宇倫　皮亜津 but I can never remember how to write it without the computer to help!


----------

